# DS #3144: International Athletics (Europe)



## JPH (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4214^^


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any good??


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 8, 2008)

If this is "international", isn't it being a bit biased with the boxart?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> If this is "international", isn't it being a bit biased with the boxart?


If it was America then I could understand but not England.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 8, 2008)

England is like America for Europeans


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

Can anyone say, "Individual Regional Branding"?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Go Australia. Unfortunately germany and us seem to share the same athlete.


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

Well it seems we're all sharing the woman...


----------



## eltrut (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone know if there is differences between the different countries' versions? Automatic selection of the home team or different venues etc.?

Are any of the people on the covers famous? I'm not really into track events, but i don't recognise any...


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is America any more international than England? (Not that it's the English flag on the boxart anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 8, 2008)

If that's not a union jack I dunno what is.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2008)

Ronstar said:
			
		

> If that's not a union jack I dunno what is.



Indeed it is, and the flag of England is the St George's Cross


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 8, 2008)

Ronstar said:
			
		

> If that's not a union jack I dunno what is.



It is, but the Union Jack is not the English flag. It's the British flag. Explanation, in French


----------



## Jeff88 (Dec 8, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is England any more international than America anyway?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> Ronstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it was, I was wondering how an American flag would be less 'biased' and more 'international' than an English/British one.


----------



## Jeff88 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh you are right, I didn't see that you were replying to that dumb remark. Me and my bad eyes..


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 8, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Joey R. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to know why you're calling me pedantic, when all I did was inform Ronstar of the difference between one flag and another.

Edit: No, wait, I really don't care. This looks more and more like GameFAQs every day.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never called you pedantic - If you read the thread was agreeing with you and saying if we wanted to be even more pedantic we could say it wasn't really the union jack.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 8, 2008)

So, anyways, _anyone tried this game_?


----------



## lachinay (Dec 8, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> So, anyways, _anyone tried this game_?


Of course not, we're having already much more fun.


----------



## Alastair (Dec 9, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> It's the British flag. Explanation, in French
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd really like to know where this recent stance against its previous common name has come from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"The Bill seeks to ... and to officially recognise the name 'Union Jack' as having equal status with 'Union Flag'. The bill will receive its second reading on the 17 October 2008."

As an aside: please kick Northern Ireland out of the union. The flag looked better before them.


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, the boxart is international alright, as it comes in many flags


----------



## plasmatron (Dec 9, 2008)

stylus controll only.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 9, 2008)

so this game=fail?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 9, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> so this game=fail?


most games of this genre fail with stylus controls.
see Mario and sonic @ the Olympics


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 10, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except I had some fun with Mario & Sonic (oh what a lovely evening), but this is dire.  The game play is appalling. The general complaint with these type of games is that they tend to use the same kind of control system and don't do anything new. That's a fair comment with Mario & Sonic and Int. T&F, where the general mechanics are not really any different to games I was playing in the 80's.  This game did try something new, but if your going to do that, then at least come up with something better not worse.

The 100m is a fine example. It has more in common with a rhythm game, as feet move down the touch screen and you have to hit them at the right time. But it doesn't feel frantic, and because you have to concentrate on the touch screen, you can't watch the stomach-churning graphics, which are the pictorial definition of arse-gravy, to see when you need to dip your head across the line.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

so they do nice graphic above but you got no time to watch it. amazing.


----------



## updowners (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

whut's QWOP


----------



## updowners (Dec 10, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> whut's QWOP



The best 100m sprint simulation ever (and the funniest).

Link: http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html


----------

